# Shakespeare pub southport March 2016



## Lavino (Mar 4, 2016)

Had a few hour to kill before work and had seen this pub a couple of time while around Southport and had seen it pop up on the forums so thought it was time a paid a visit. So off I went on a solo visit. There's nothing like a solo to get the going. Was on a very busy road so after a quick scout around a figure out the entry point I was in. Here's a few picture a bit history I got from the web...

Real ale enthusiasts fear a well known Southport pub is about to be demolished.

Fencing has appeared around The Shakespeare pub, suggesting the empty building is to be knocked down soon. A spokesman for the Davidson property Group, which owns the building on Scarisbrick New Road , declined to comment.

Mike Perkins, from Camra, told the Visiter that he feared Southport was about to lose another historic building. He said: "Sadly these old pubs can be demolished without planning permission. We have lost the London Hotel, and now it looks like the Shakespeare is on its way.

"It is a classic Victorian pub, and the building is full of history.

"On a more positive note, we welcome the upsurge in the new micro pubs and breweries. Big business has been bad for pubs, and now beer drinking is returning to its roots. We now have the Inn Beer shop, Tap and Bottle, the Barrel House, and the Pigeon in Crosby. We have also heard that the Up Steps in Birkdale is set to reopen, so its not all doom and gloom for beer drinkers in Southport."

In 2011 The Shakespeare was re-launched as an arts' venue. The pub's old function room was transformed into a black box theatre studio and run by local artist Suzy Walker. The main bar featured a baby grand piano, and open log fire.

The pub closed in 2013.


----------



## tazong (Mar 4, 2016)

There is a lot to love about that building - really has some fantastic features.To be honest that place looks far to good to be demolished - a face lift yes.
Captured really well.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Rubex (Mar 4, 2016)

Nice one Lavino  cool place!


----------



## Lavino (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks rubex was local so worth a look


----------



## Jon6D (Mar 4, 2016)

Love it thank you


----------



## smiler (Mar 4, 2016)

Unfortunately Lavino, You're right, A friend of mine who has has had a local village pub for the last twenty odd years has decided to throw in the towel, he's working for sod all dispite all his efforts and innovations its going nowhere and no one wants to take it off his hands, so it'll close later this year and that'll another one gone.
As good as always Lavino, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Lavino (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks for comments..


----------



## madiccy (Mar 5, 2016)

Awesome, I only moved here 2 years ago and often wondered what that place was like inside
I only live about 1/2 mile away

Thanks


----------



## Lavino (Mar 5, 2016)

madiccy said:


> Awesome, I only moved here 2 years ago and often wondered what that place was like inside
> I only live about 1/2 mile away
> 
> Thanks



It's worth a look mate mate get yourself in there you have no excuse living so close..


----------



## ironsky (Mar 8, 2016)

What a fantastic building yet more proof of how much were losing to pubco greed and government tax. But heyho as long as the the developers make money who cares. Nice report.


----------



## Lavino (Mar 11, 2016)

See it all to often when a pub closes the seldom reopen. Surprised tho with this one as its on a busy road and was quite a popular place.


----------

